# Help with LRCC 1.4



## Movingimages (Aug 14, 2018)

Please give VR my regards and ask how long before she produces a real helpful book about CC basics. There is a serious lack of help out there for a beginner with some experience of LR 5.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Aug 14, 2018)

Any day now: adobe-lightroom-cc-edit-pro


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Aug 22, 2018)

The book has appeared and looks excellent!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 23, 2018)

Chris Wimlett said:


> The book has appeared and looks excellent!


Thanks Chris! 

Yep, it's out now, and it'll continue to grow and develop based on reader feedback, so when you've had chance to read it, let me know what you think!


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Aug 23, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Thanks Chris!
> 
> Yep, it's out now, and it'll continue to grow and develop based on reader feedback, so when you've had chance to read it, let me know what you think!



Will do - I've decided to work through your book and concentrate on CC for the next week or so.  Then, I can continue to agonise over whether to make the switch from Classic to CC or not


----------

